# Thanks for the add...lots of questions here...Im new.



## Northern Smoker (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey there,

First, thanks for having me.  Im writing from Northern Canada, so, I have some temperature challenges but Im hoping with some help it won't be any issues.  

Ive never smoked anything before (until last nights massive fail...), so I am looking for some help/guidance so that next time isn't as bad.

I was given an electric Centro Smoker (which, anytime I google it comes up as Masterbuilt, so I'm assuming the same).  Its old (2007 I think) but it works.  Last night I tried cooking bacon wrapped peppers (which turned out to be too smoky I think) and ribs (which the rub was so spicy it wasn't edible by the family).  

My first question, the wood chip drawer...ive attached two pictures.  Which way does it go?  With the heating element between the drawer and the other piece of metal, or with the element at the very bottom?  (I've attached two pictures).

Second, how much wood chips, and WHEN do you add them?  I put a cup in at the start with the ribs, and then then a small handful about 45 mins later (and when I looked in the "chip dumper thing" the wood chips were on fire...I think its because it got oxygen...)anyways, then I put another handful in when I put the bacon wrapped peppers in and let them cook for an hour and 45 mins....which is why I think they were too smoky....I think I should have put them in without anymore chips.

The rib meat (pork back ribs) did not fall off the bone.  It was still cooked, but did I miss something?  it cooked for two hours, then wrapped in foil with bbq sauce on for another 1.5hrs.

third, the water tray.  The one it came with was like a strainer.  So I need a new one.  but in the mean time, I just put a 3'' baking pan on one of the trays with water in it. Is that sufficient?  I understand the point of the water tray is for temperature control and to maintain it when the door is open (which, we need here....it was -10 celsius last night when I was using it....though it took a while to get to 225, it got there).  

I think my next cook will be smaller...until I get the hang of it.  But I have a freezer full of ground venison to make into sausage....so I need to start somewhere.  Im sure ill have a lot more questions....as I want to cook something (likely bacon wrapped peppers again...and only those) next week. THANKS!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 3, 2018)

2007 is really old as smokers go. 11 years.
From my past experiences, I would thumbs up your second picture.
I always used a can directly on an element. I tried a tiny cast iron frying pan at one point, but went back to a 1 gallon (#10) steel can.
Just a smaller hand full of chips at a time worked for me.

When there is a gap (Picture1), the wood chips seemed to have a hard time smoldering down.
But a little bit of chips goes a long way.
Start off with easy things to learn with, Chicken, or Hot Dogs (if you can get them). But do little things to get the hang of it.
Ain't no shame in a little sm00ker time, then finish in the oven.

My current (and first ever Store Bought) smoker couldn't do what I needed it to do. It had to be running 225 to higher to make sm00ke.
So I took the guts out, made a mailbox mod, and the heating element runs the smoker oven, while the "mailbox" with an AMNPS makes the smoke.

For me, a little smoke goes a long way. I use to way over smoke stuff. Now I'm toned way down.
I do quite a bit of cold, and warm smoking.

And Welcome to


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 3, 2018)

I am hoping some one familiar with the unit can step in and help on this one..

As for your pork ribs? They I would try the 3-2-1 method. This is 3 hours in the smoker. 2 hours wrapped in foil with some liquid in the smoker, one method unwrapped back in the smoker. The last hour is where you'd add any BBQ Sauce to it. This is done ~240f. Personally I don't use the method any more, but it's the 'fool proof' method as it were for tender ribs.

As for the water-tray, if this is truly a MES, or built like one, don't bother putting water in it. They are already very well insulated, and the water adds more moisture, which just slows down the process. I just view it as a glorified fat collector...

For your first cook, I'd suggest a bone in pork butt. They're very forgiving and..who doesn't like pulled pork?


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 4, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Start off with easy things to learn with, Chicken,



Agreed. Chicken is the first thing I started with. Inexpensive, relatively quick to cook, and a great piece to practice on.



SonnyE said:


> Ain't no shame in a little sm00ker time, then finish in the oven.



This is definitely true. Some of the best results I have had are through combining cooking techniques, like sous-vide, gas grill, or oven with my smoker. If you do decide to try chicken, I recommend pulling out of the smoker when it reaches 145 IT and finishing it in a 400* oven. This will give you smokiy flavour AND crispy skin.



SonnyE said:


> AMNPS makes the smoke.



I definitely recommend the AMNPS. With your current set-up, your smoke is dependent on your heat. If you are not producing enough heat, your chips won't smoke, and if you want to crank up the heat, you might generate too much smoke. Using the pellet tray means you will get consistent smoke, no mater what temperature you are cooking at. It takes a lot of the guess work out of "when do I add chips, and how many chips should I add". Once you get used to using it you can even time your smoke exposure to control to flavor of your final product. In my smoker, 1 cup of pellets will produce about 3 hours worth of smoke. So if whatever I'm cooking is going to take 4 hours, but I only want to give it 2 hours of smoke exposure, I will load the AMNPS with 2/3 cup of pellets. Really allows for great control.



SonnyE said:


> For me, a little smoke goes a long way. I use to way over smoke stuff. Now I'm toned way down.



Most common rookie mistake in my opinion. We have all done this. It's amazing how little visible smoke you actually need to impart flavor.



TomKnollRFV said:


> As for your pork ribs? They I would try the 3-2-1 method.



This is also great advice. This is no longer the technique I use for ribs. But it is where I started and I gives very good very consistent results. Using this foolproof method will allow you to still get good results while you are working out of kinks and getting used to your system.

Keep at it! Trial and error is the best way to learn.


----------



## Northern Smoker (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks so much for the information!  That answered my question when I see the “add 2 hours of smoke” on recipes, looks like it’s a little easier with the AMNPS. that being said, I likely won’t get one for a bit unfortunately. So I will just experiment with the chips I have. 

With that, is there a way to tell when your out of smoke??  I mean, the entire time this thing was on there was smoke (I’m sure steam as well) coming from the exhaust hole. But is there a way to tell when your out of smoke or do I just look into the side where I add it and if it’s all gone then throw some In?  

I’ll scrap the water tray. If I want to add some beer flavor or something I’ll just open a can and put the can in. I’m sure that will be sufficient. 

I’ll also give the 3-2-1 method a try and see where I can get it. Hopefully this weekend I can give er again!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 4, 2018)

Well Northern, I don't run the same model as you, so keep in mind my advice may be useless...

Every 45 minutes I'd go out and add a handful of chips when I use chips. Which isn't often. I don't mind a huge heaping handful, I mean just a normal handful. Enough to partially fill my chip loader. Keeping in mind, I got the 2.5 Hybrid MES. So I don't...know how it compares exactly. You might need to ask BearCarver on this one. He's our resident expert on MES. <I could start Rumors he is their official tester, but at this point with how much he knows it might actually be true and he isn't letting on! LOL!>

As for when you see 'add 2 hours smoke' ..well. I roll smoke with my AMNPS pretty much the entire time on ribs. To me knowing when I'm out of smoke is easy with chips. You can smell apple wood chips being burned. They do smell sweet, every 45 mins I just went out and added more because ....I couldn't smell it any more!


----------



## Northern Smoker (Dec 4, 2018)

Ahh good to know...and a good starting point for me to work on as well.  I may start with some chips, then add some about an hour in and then be done with it and let it cook from there.   From what I get, its more of a trial and error type thing to suite your own taste.  .... and no advice is useless!  Im good when it comes to bbq-ing...but this smoking thing is allllll new to me.


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 5, 2018)

The way it was described to me when I started out is to treat smoke like a spice. It shouldn't be the main flavor of whatever you are eating. It's there to complement the other flavors. Over smoking is like over salting, or adding too much cayenne pepper. It will overpower the taste buds. That being said, As with spices, different people have different tastes. So the amount of smoke YOU like is definitely a trial and error thing. So to figure it out you're just going to have to make a whole bunch of ribs (or chicken, or whatever) until you get it right for you (that doesn't sound like fun at all does it? ;))

There are some things that I like super smoky. But most of the time, I like a subtle flavor. Often, when I have people over, they are surprised that what I have made "isn't really that smoky". To me that means I got it right because I can definitely taste it and I know what the dish would be like without it. The smoke is doing its job of bringing a little something extra to the dish, without overpowering everything else.

That is my take on it anyway. Opinions will vary. And that's one of the great things about smoking at home (and home cooking in general). You have the chance to make everything just the way you like it. A smoker is a great tool to have in the arsenal!


----------



## Northern Smoker (Dec 5, 2018)

Perfect. This smoker idea almost sounds like a weight gain trap. Hahahah. 

Another quick question. The inside of the smoker is “stained” I guess is the best way to put it. Does that also provide flavor?  I mean, is there anytime that you don’t add any smoke at all and rely on what is cooked into the smoker already?  .... or should I be turning that thing on high for 10 hours and burning it off.


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 5, 2018)

That staining is what is commonly called "seasoning". Many people believe that it contributes to better flavor. But I can't offer any evidence of that. Maybe someone has tested cooking in a seasoned vs un seasoned smoker to compare. I would be interested to know the results. 

Either way, I highly doubt the seasoning will alter the flavor on its own. If you want to impart flavor to whatever you are cooking you need smoke. Without smoke, you are essentially cooking in an oven.

You definitely don't need to "burn it off". It's completely normal


----------



## Northern Smoker (Dec 5, 2018)

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 5, 2018)

So just to be a meanie ..BBQ is smoking ;) If yer not smoking, and have a grill..it's grillin!

But I strongly suggest also playing with different woods as well. Apple is my primary, it's subtle. It's not aggressive. It complements pork well.

Beef on the other hand, has a more robust flavour and that is why Mesquite is so common with it. But When I do a Pork butt, which on Average is around 9 pounds <bone in, pre trim> I'll roll about 6-8 hours of smoke when I do them overnight. With apple or another mild wood, this is perfect. 

It takes some trial and error to find your preferred taste but you'll find it!


----------



## Northern Smoker (Dec 5, 2018)

Good to know. I’ll try some different chips on my next cook.

And up here in good ol Canada, BBQ-ing is done on the BBQ, Grill is the part of the bbq that you put the meat on. And Smoking is done on the smoker. ;)

Though I have a friend from Louisiana that tried explaining the difference between bbq and grill....it’s way to confusing


----------



## Northern Smoker (Dec 18, 2018)

Alright, well the weather finally warmed a bit and there is no wind so I’m trying another round of ribs today.  Been doing bacon wrapped peppers the past few times....worked out great. 

I’m going with the 3-2-1 method as recommended with actual smoke for about 1.5hrs so hopefully that’s enough. I made a insulated box to go around the smoker with a lid so when it gets windy I don’t loose all my heat. So far the heat is way more stable with this sucker. 

I’ll  keep you posted. We have left over pizza if it’s an epic fail like last time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2018)

Northern Smoker said:


> My first question, the wood chip drawer...ive attached two pictures.  Which way does it go?  With the heating element between the drawer and the other piece of metal, or with the element at the very bottom?  (I've attached two pictures).




I'll try this one first:
It looks like you have a Generation #1 MES, with the support rods in the bottom, to the left of the Chip Burner Assembly.
If I remember correctly your chip drawer has a big sheet of metal at the bottom, then a Space, and then the smaller drawer. When you slide that in, that big sheet of metal goes under the heating element, and the drawer goes in above the heating element, through the drawer slides. That way the heating element is very close to the chip drawer, and the big sheet of metal is keeping the heat from radiating downward from the heating element.

If I'm not mistaken you would notice a rough going tightness if you try to slide it in with the big sheet of metal above the heating element, and your chips would never burn with that big sheet between the heating element & the chip drawer.

Bear


----------



## Northern Smoker (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Bear,

Ya you pretty much nailed it. It might be a gen 1... or older, but it’s what I got and it works pretty darn good. Today has been good as I’ve been able to tell the difference between when the wood chips are used and not. Big difference in the smoke that it’s produced. 

T minus 2 hours until these ribs are done. Sure smells good....I could even smell it in the front yard as I shoveled snow!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2018)

Northern Smoker said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> Ya you pretty much nailed it. It might be a gen 1... or older, but it’s what I got and it works pretty darn good. Today has been good as I’ve been able to tell the difference between when the wood chips are used and not. Big difference in the smoke that it’s produced.
> 
> T minus 2 hours until these ribs are done. Sure smells good....I could even smell it in the front yard as I shoveled snow!




That's a good little smoker. That was the first one I got too. They still sell the Gen #1 units!!!

I would encourage you to get an AMNPS for your Smoke, but I don't know how hard it is for you to get Pellets & Dust.
I haven't used my built in chip burner in over 8 years. AMNPS Rocks!!

Bear


----------



## Northern Smoker (Dec 18, 2018)

Shouldn’t be too hard. We have a bbq country store in the city. I’m sure they sell pellets. 

From what I understand, that’s more of a “set it and forget it” isn’t it??

....btw, just put bbq sauce on the ribs. Last hour now. They look soooooo goooooood


----------



## Northern Smoker (Dec 18, 2018)

Just for Info....we ate good tonight. :):D


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2018)

Northern Smoker said:


> Shouldn’t be too hard. We have a bbq country store in the city. I’m sure they sell pellets.
> 
> *From what I understand, that’s more of a “set it and forget it” isn’t it??*
> 
> ....btw, just put bbq sauce on the ribs. Last hour now. They look soooooo goooooood




Yes---With a good electric smoker that pays attention to what it's supposed to do, an AMNPS can make your smoking about as "Set it & Forget it" as possible.

And BTW: You Ribs look Great!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

